# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Duhani dhe ndikimi i tij

## Estella

FAKTE RRETH DUHANIT: 

Cigaret përmbajne nikotinë. Nikotina është droge adiktive. 
Tymi i cigares përmban më shumë se 4,000 kimikate. shume prej tyre janë helme, shume shkaktojnë kancer. 
Duhani është një nga shkaqet kryesore të sëmundjeve të zemres. 
Njerëzit te cilët pijnë duhan harxhojnë mesatarisht rreth 1,000 dollarë në vit vetëm për duhan. 

Një duhanpirës mund të shpenzojë nga 15.000-50.000 lekë të vjetra e më tepër në muaj vetëm për të blerë cigare. Po nëse mbledhim edhe lekët e përdoruara për alkool? Gjithashtu një duhanpirës i sjell dëm edhe personave që gjenden rreth tij. Bashkëshortja e një duhanpirësi është 30% më e rrezikuar për kancer se ajo e një duhanpirësi etj. Ndërsa femrat janë më të predispozuara që t'u dëmtohen kordat zanore nga përdorimi i duhanit dhe i alkoolit, thënë shkurt iu trashet zëri.  

Duhani i përdorur gjatë periudhës të shtatzanisë mund të dëmtojë fëmijën ne zhvillim. 
Personat që nuk pijnë duhan, por që jetojnë dhe punojnë në një ambjent ku përdoret duhani janë në rrezik. Po ashtu edhe fëmijët. 
Cdo vit duhani shkakton më shumë vdekje se alkoli, aksidentet e makinave, SIDA, vetëvrasjet, vrasjet, zjarri, si dhe kokaina dhe heroina te marra SË BASHKU.

----------


## Estella

DHE PËRSE ËSHTË DUHANI KAQ I RREZIKSHËM?
Tymi i produkteve të duhanit përmban më shumë se 4,000 substanca; Më shumë se 40 prej tyre mund të shkaktojnë kancer tek njerëzit

Fëmijët në kontakt me tymin e dorës së dytë mund të vuajnë nga: 

Të ftohta të vazhdueshmë si dhe infeksione të veshit 
Kollë të vazhdueshme si dhe frymëmarrje të shoqeruar me zhurmë 
Rrezik më të madh për pneumoni dhe bronkit Tek te rriturit, tymi i dores se dyte 

Foshnjat ne kontakt me tymin e dores se dyte mund te kene rrezik me te madh per Sindromen e Vdekjes Foshnjore (SVF)

Tek të rriturit, tymi i dorës së dytë 

Mund të shkaktojë kancer 
Mund të lehtesojë shfaqjen e sëmundjeve të mushkërive 
Atak të zemrës ose paraliza

----------


## Estella

Çdo vit në Evropë vdesin 1.2 milion vetë nga duhani. Prej tyre më shumë se gjysma, 700 mijë vetë, janë nga shtetet e Evropës Qendrore dhe Lindore. 

Sipas raportit të sapobotuar të Organizatës Botërore të Shëndetësisë, Shqipëria së bashku me Hungarinë dhe Lituaninë përbëjnë grupin e shteteve ku është shënuar rritje në nivelin e konsumit të duhanit ndër meshkuj dhe femra.


Në Shqipëri nuk ka kufizime moshe për blerje të duhanit siç ka në vende të tjera, për shembull në Maqedoni.

A pajtoheni me ndalimin e duhanit në vende publike? Përse?
Ju Lutem Mos Pini Duhan Ne Shtëpinë Tonë

ÇFARË ËSHTË TYMI I DORËS SË DYTË?

Tymi i dores së dytë është tymi që ¨çlirohet nga duhani, puroja ose duhani me llullë si dhe tymi që clirohet nga personat qe e përdorin atë

----------


## Estella

Duhani për shëndetin

     Studime të reja tregojnë se ngjitëset me nikotinë që mbahen në trup për të luftuar vesin e pirjes së duhanit mund të jenë të dëmshme nëse përdoren për një periudhë të gjatë kohe. Studimi u botua në Revistën Nature Medicine dhe thekson se sasitë e larta të nikotinës stimulojnë shtimin e enëve të gjakut që mund të kenë efekt pozitiv për pacientët që vuajnë nga probleme të qarkullimit të gjakut. Por raporti paralajmëron se pasojë e ngjitëseve me nikotinë mund të jenë edhe shtimi i tumoreve kanceroze, si dhe i pllakës që bllokon enët e gjakut. Shkencëtarët amerikanë që zhvilluan këtë studim thonë se njerëzit që përdorin ngjitëse me nikotinë për të luftuar vesin e duhanit, duhet ti përdorin këto ngjitëse vetëm për një periudhë të shkurtër kohe.

----------


## KACAKU

Une per vete jam i forte,kam 8 muaj qe e kam lene duhanin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ari32

Te pershendes Estella me behet qefi qe dikush tjeter e ka prekur kete teme,kame shkruajtur dhe une para disa kohesh te forumi shkenca dhe jeta, me titullin,pse duhet lene duhani,dhe vetm njeri e mori mundimin te pergjigjej.
Ate qe them per vete eshte lavdi Perendis qe po beje 6 vjet qe e lash se nuk e di ku do isha sot.
Eshte nje ves shume i keq, dhe sic thoshte presidentja e OBSH
eshte prodhuar ne nje menyre kaq te sofistikuar qe e mban te lidhur perdorsin e saj deri sa ne fund e vret.

----------


## Tironsja

Estella na bone me e pi cigaren tu na u dridh gishtat  :buzeqeshje: 
Na thoni noigjo si ta lejme se rrezikun e dime.
Shnet Tironsja

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetje.
1.2 miliona veta vdesin ne vite vetem nga cingarja ne europe qyqa po ne do te ishim shuar deri tani :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:  me keto te dhena po na bo me e ndez nje se po vdesim nga sikleti :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   do ta pi rakin deri sa te vdes..... :ngerdheshje:  po ka edhe nga ta qe pin te pakten nja 3-4 paqeta diten e pothuajese tere jeten e tyre e nuk i ka gjet gjo. me duket se o me fat e jo minat... so pune cingarje e rakie...... :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:  
me respekt

----------


## Nice_Boy

Duhani eshte nje gje e keq per te gjithe ate qe e pijne, ka plot 5 vite qe e kam pi rregullishte, qe 5 vite e kam helmuar trupin pa kurfar arsye qe 5 vite duhani ma ka zvogeluar energjin time fizike e psiqike... 
Qe 5 vite e kam pi  duhanin e mallkuarr " hakmarrjen indiane" sic quhet ne amerike.... 

Une i kam shpallur lufte duhanit dhe qe 3 muaj  se kam tymos fare... 
por nuk eshte vertet nje lufte e lehte sepse kryet kaniher veq po vibron si motor.... 
por prap se prap jam i bindur se do ta mposhti pasi jam ka e urrej me shpirte... 

Kjo eshe edhe psikologjija ime qe po me ndihmon, se saher qe po me merre malli per nje po me kujtohen kollitjete dhe qe me shkaktonte duhani e per ate pe urrej sa po me shfaqet diku ne horizontin e te menduarit tim... 

Tani ju lus ata qe kan fare filozofie te na tregojne ketu ndoshta mund ta ndihmojme njeri tjetrin per tu largua nga DUHANI...

Gjith te mirat.

----------


## Mina

Une do t'i pergjigjesha po me pyetje; Si mund te bindesh per te lene duhanin?!...pastaj eshte shume e thjeshte. Kam dy muaj qe e kam lene!

----------


## nursezi

Gjilanso kete postimin po ta shkruaj nga eksperience ime personale. Ti me sa dukesh e paske lene menjehere...bravo se nuk eshte e lehte. Une per veten time kam gati dy vjet qe e kam lene, por metoda ime ishte dalengadale. Une pija gati nje pakete ne dite. Me kalimin e kohes fillova ta zvogeloj numrin e cigareve qe pija ne dite (15, 10...) e keshtu me radhe per nja tre jave. Javen e katert piva nje pakete per gjithe javen, dhe javen e peste e lashe fare. 
Ne vend te cigares pastaj fillova te haja cumcakiz qe mua mu duk shume metode e mire. Ti e di, kur pi cigare ke nevoje te levizesh duart, ose gojen. Kur le cigaren eshte mire te gjesh ndonje ves tjeter qe eshte me pak i demshem per ty, por me efektivja per mendimin tim eshte te fillosh vrapin, te besh pesha ose te luash ndonje loje me ndonje ekip si psh futboll basketboll, etj. Do ta shikosh ndryshimin ne mushkerite e tua brenda nje kohe shume te shkurter gje qe te nxit me shume per ta lene komplet. Nje alternative tjeter qe me vjen nder mend tani eshte pija (megjithese nuk eshte shume e rekomanduar lol). Vetem ki parasysh se cigaren nuk e le kollaj...edhe mbas shume kohe, do te te ndizet hunda per nje, sidomos kur shoqerohesh me njereze te tjere qe e pijne. Megjithate forca, se do ta shohesh vete qe do te ndihesh shume me mire.

----------


## lone_star

Pajtohem me Mina'n. Duhet te jesh i bindur qe duhet ta lesh duhanin, pastaj e le kollaj fare. Edhe nqs ke arritur ke varesi kimike qe eshte kur pin me shume se nje pakete ne dite) ka lloj lloj ilacesh per te.
Suksese, shpresoj ta lesh!

----------


## Genti^Itali

Edhe un kam 3 muaj qe e kam len, nuk ishte e leht per mua se e piva 8 vjet,
po me vullnet e durim ja arita te mires  :buzeqeshje: 

Genti:

----------


## StormAngel

Une nuk e lej cigaren dot per shkak se nuk kam me cka te permbush orarin ditor.
Kjo thjeshte me paraqitet si problem ne lufte me lenien e cigareve.
Po te kisha nje pune qe do e beja apo ndonje hobi i cili do me merrte kohe te caktuar shume me te medhaja do ishin mundesite per te lene.
Thjeshte pervec vullnetit duhet qe mos te te shkoje mendja tek cigarja cdo 3-4 minuta.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Mina

Gjilans, veshtiresia qendron ne mendje, jo vetem per duhanin por per cdo fiksim tjeter. Une e kam pire 15 vjet dhe jo pak por nga nje pakete ne dite, here-here edhe dy. E kam lene nje vit me radhe dhe e fillova perseri. E kam lene edhe disa here te tjera por nga nje jave dhe perseri jam kthyer tek duhani. Pra qellimi nuk eshte pare seriozisht. Tani ne vend te duhanit dal ne ajer te paster dhe eci ose vrapoj cdo dite. Ndihem vertet mire dhe per me teper qe nuk jam vartese. Ju them qe cigarja eshte shume me e vogel nga ne per te na sfiduar. Do te ishte mire qe dikush te na sillte materiale ose foto reale te demeve qe shkakton duhani ne organizem, per te krijuar nje ide me te qarte dhe per ta konsideruar armik.

----------


## Simply_the_Best

si ta lesh duhanin????? mbaj cumcakis ne goje gjith diten....(worked for me)

----------


## nursezi

Ej mu kujtua nje shprehje tani:

Kur e pyeten Mark twain nese ishte e veshtire per te lene duhanin ai u pergjigj:

Per ta lene eshte shume e thjeshte....une e kam lene disa here. lol

----------


## Davius

Mos blej disa dite dhe do ta leshe...bro...J/K
Hajt bre se lehet ama vetem eshte e nevojshme te keshe deshire te leshe duhanin...

----------


## Mina

dëshira ime eshtë me e lëne  Due Me lënë Tregomni Si![/QUOTE]
--------------------------------
Luaj me sedren. Sa e vogel eshte cigarja perpara teje!

----------


## Genti^Itali

Mina bej durim 2 dit pa cigare "vej detyr vetes" pasaj nuk e ke me problem, 2-3 ditet e para esht pak problem  :buzeqeshje:  pasaj e ndjen vetem me mir se kure dhe se ve me ne goje helmin...

----------

